# Vertical Flooded Tube v 3.0



## snowgrow19 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm back for another one. Still experimenting, trying to find the best way to optimize yield with minimal light/energy use, such as Heath Robinson has proven to us is possible. After my last grow, I've decided that there is a certain yield per square foot of canopy that has a limit, strain dependent of course, so I decided to take my previous flooded tube system and almost triple the size of it with the same 2 600w HPS bulbs still in use. Also, I have done away with the cool tube, as I feel it gets too dirty and is extremely hard to clean, which can diminish the light intensity quite a bit. I also added another level, so there are 4 now. Check the links in my signature to see the previous flooded tube system, and we'll see how this one compares. I'm one week into flower now. Here's my complete grow setup:

Clone: DIY EZ cloner under 46w T5 flourescent
Veg: horizontal flooded tube under 2 92w T5 flourescents
Flower: 4 level vertical flooded tube system, 60 sites, surrounding 2 vertically hung 600w HPS bulbs, CO2 sensor, thermostat to control venting through carbon filter

Nutrients: General Hydroponics complete Flora Series + Rapidstart and Humbolt County's Own Bushmaster, changed out every 5-7 days depending
ph:5.1-5.9, try to keep it around 5.3-5.5
ppm: No higher than 1000ppm at .71 scale in flower, 
700ppm max in veg, i start at 350 for the first 3-4 days then up it to 700
temps: room temp max 84 with co2, water temp kept at 70 using res heater and keep it highly oxygenated through rapid water movement/splashing back into the res and airstone in the res


Here's a video link that shows pretty much everything.
http://youtu.be/U_NaYCocFgI


----------



## cowell (Nov 2, 2011)

Love it.... just starting a build on my first vertical system.
Not going with tubes, going top fed drip. but that's a sweet set up in the vid.. how much were you pulling off 3 levels?


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 2, 2011)

was getting just over 2 pounds, but I really think the key is in maximizing light vs canopy area. I think max yield comes around 20w/sq ft in a vertical setup. This time I'm dead on at about 20w per square foot of canopy space (1200w at about 58 sq ft) where as the last was about 45w per square foot, using the same lighting.


----------



## rzza (Nov 6, 2011)

sweet dude, mines similar. im about to do some monsters in there. scrog too probably. im subscribed


[youtube]t6uA9yD9b2o&[/youtube]


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice Rzza, how big's your room and is that a 1000w?


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;U_NaYCocFgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_NaYCocFgI&feature=youtu.be[/video]

thanks rzza, didnt know i could add video, haha.


----------



## rzza (Nov 8, 2011)

its two 1k but im adding 2 more when the room gets full. i built the room 8x12 x8high.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yo Rzza, i like where your head is at. Two things from my experience that I think could be of use to you are 1) By the looks of it, you plan to have some larger plants. That is 4" pvc, correct? If you have big plants, they will have huge root masses that can potentially get too big for the tube, causing flooding out of the plant sites, so be mindful of that and 2) The 90 elbows can cause some flow issues. Two thoughts I had to prevent this are either to hang the tube on a slight incline all the way around or to simply replace the corners with angled pieces using 45 degree elbows to create an octagonal shape. I switched from a square to an octagon for this reason, you get much better flow.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 8, 2011)

So it's day 13 of flower. As you can see in this video, about half of the plants, the purple kush in particular, are slightly wilted. I initially thought it might be heat stress since my last thermostat took a shit about 3 days into flower, but I later found out that many people using Humboldt County's Own Bushmaster have had similar issues of wilting. It doesn't seem to be causing any issues other than looking a little sad. The plants are chugging through nutrients, staying green, and budding up quick. If anyone has any experience with this problem and has any insights, please let me know! I think everything will be ok, but the way they look stresses me out a little bit. Perky green leaves ease my mind, haha. 

Also, I added a screen at about day 8 to spread the plants apart a little more. The Bushmaster really did completely halt all stretching, as is advertised. These plants haven't stretched hardly at all, maybe 1-2 inches. I was planning on a little more stretch as I didn't really believe it would completely stop stretching, but it did. Now I'm left with hopes for fatter, denser nugs that will compensate for the wasted space. So far, the bud development is promising. We shall see.

[video=youtube;E5BwIog5EMY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5BwIog5EMY[/video]


----------



## rzza (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for the tips bro, its actually six inch and i love the octagon idea. for now i plan to keep the four corners empty of plants so that might help on the corners flowing well.


----------



## rzza (Nov 9, 2011)

sick track bro


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 10, 2011)

Haha yeah, its Quasimoto - Greenery. Yeah that's money with the 6 inch, you might even be good with the 90 elbows since you have wider tubes, but just keep an eye on it. It will allow you to grow much larger plants


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey guys, whats crackin? So it's day 22, the plants are packing on budsites. The leaf curling is still present in some of the plants and gone in others, but it doesn't seem to have had any negative impact on bud development. In fact, the Purple Kush plants that seemed to be affected the most are showing the most developed buds at this point. The Pure Power Plant looks amazing, with resin glands forming all over the leaves and on the buds. All in all, it seems as though the buds are further along than they would have been without using Bushmaster. 
I also decided to raise the ph back to 5.5 - 5.8. I was keeping it about 5.2-5.5 as I remember Heath Robinson saying something about keeping his at 5.2 (5.1-5.9) but my plants seem to run through more water and nutrients in the 5.5-5.8 range, which seems like a good thing to me. The pH tends to level out around 5.8 anyway, with a very slow upward drift, so by adjusting it to 5.5 it never goes out of range before I need to change the water. The plants are running through about 80 gallons a week. I am keeping the ppm at approximately 1000, or 1.4 EC. 
Here are some photos and another video update. I also took some photos and video of the 'upstairs' veg area and cloner. Check it out  The clones that are rooted are Purple Kush and were taken on October 31. The other cuttings are Golden Goat and were taken November 13th, and are starting to show pre-roots. 
DIY Veg table

DIY EZ Cloner

Rooted Purple Kush

Roots!!!

1/2" PVC Manifold with 360 Degree Misters attached to 800GPH pump

Pre 98 Bubba Kush

G13 Haze

Curled leaves??? Any ideas?

Canopy shot 


[video=youtube;EQNRlENkhks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQNRlENkhks[/video]


----------



## rzza (Nov 18, 2011)

great update, man my tubes are impressing the shit outta me! yours too!!!

so are you encountering any problems vegging in the nft and transplanting them to another room? are the roots getting tangled in veg? im vegging in buckets and moving to nft....


----------



## snowgrow19 (Nov 18, 2011)

rzza said:


> great update, man my tubes are impressing the shit outta me! yours too!!!
> 
> so are you encountering any problems vegging in the nft and transplanting them to another room? are the roots getting tangled in veg? im vegging in buckets and moving to nft....


thanks rzza, IMHO this system is the way to go. Are you doing a journal on yours? I looked last night but didn't see one. 
The roots do get a slight bit tangled in veg, but they come apart just fine with a little patience. I probably don't veg mine as long as you will with your system either, only about 2 weeks after transplant, then it's into flower.


----------



## rzza (Nov 18, 2011)

no journal yet. i have been busy and i hate taking photos and video with lights on.


----------



## WesternBotany (Nov 30, 2011)

Awesome setup snowgrow, I really liked the wide-angled commando crawl into the room too haha.


----------



## rzza (Dec 1, 2011)

I love that im not the only one who has to commando crawl under tubes to get to their jungle


----------



## snowgrow19 (Dec 2, 2011)

WesternBotany said:


> Awesome setup snowgrow, I really liked the wide-angled commando crawl into the room too haha.





rzza said:


> I love that im not the only one who has to commando crawl under tubes to get to their jungle


Thanks WesternBotany! Yeah the army crawl seemed like the easiest way in so I just raised the tubes off the ground a few more inches than I had originally planned. 


So here's the latest update. I just took some pictures because the video takes forever to upload. I need to get a better camera, right now I'm just using the photo function on a GoPro, which is ok, but doesn't do anything justice. 

2 things that have happened since last update:
1) I got some powdery mildew again on the white widow. It had showed up previously in the grow, but I sprayed everything with No Tolerance and it went away, but at this point, I decided not to risk it coming back again later and fucking my crop up, so I just chopped the 5 white widows down. Maybe a few oz's lost, but still got my crop. 
2) I switched out the GH Liquid Koolbloom for Advanced Nutrients Big Bud concentrate a few days ago on the 29th. So far the buds have developed rather rapidly in the last 3 days, but it is also about that time in bloom where I can't really tell if it is due to the Big Bud, or simply because its time for them to swell up. Basically, I just decided I needed a higher K ratio. Liquid KoolBloom is 0-10-10 and Big Bug is 1-17-38. I'm running all my nutrients at 60% of the recommended dosage, so it stays about 1000ppm rather than 14-1500. I'll have a review for Big Bud this time next crop.

You'll notice the gaps in the canopy, my goal for the next harvest is to have a more complete canopy through topping and training. There are also some shots of the next round of plants. These are actually all going to be used as mothers. Next round I'll be growing Mostly Purple Kush and some Golden Goat again. They both produce well, respond well to topping, and don't really get too leafy. The Goat is a great uplifting sativa, and the Purple is a heavy indica. They also grow well in this system using the same nutrient combination. As sativas tend to respond better in more intense light, I'll have the Golden Goat sitting closest to the bulb, and the purple at the far ends. That's just some insight into how I'm planning this...


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 2, 2011)

looking good, snow! gotta hand it to you, i'm always impressed by your constant dialling in for perfection. big +1


----------



## snowgrow19 (Dec 2, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> looking good, snow! gotta hand it to you, i'm always impressed by your constant dialling in for perfection. big +1


Thanks mellokitty, I appreciate it. I love it, pushing for every possible gram and trying my best not to sacrifice any quality either. I would really REALLY like to hit the 2 grams per watt mark at some point. Haven't technically hit 1GPW yet, haha... but I'm pretty sure this one will hit that number pretty easily. I'm just basing my goals on what I read once by Heath Robinson, where he said many of his vertical grows were capable of 2GPW. If I can hit that number, maybe a dispensary will hire me on salary, haha.


----------



## hydrolife (Dec 2, 2011)

looking good wish I could put that setup n my basement lol. Gonna start building my new setup tomorrow. Couple questions what size pipe, pot size and what are you doing to change water and making it easy on you. Thats ones thing I hated was changing water and nutes on my last setup it was a pain. Really like the clone and veg setup how are you running the water to the veg sites? Sorry for all the questions but want to do things right this time and not waste tons of money and labor like I did last time lol


----------



## snowgrow19 (Dec 3, 2011)

hydrolife said:


> looking good wish I could put that setup n my basement lol. Gonna start building my new setup tomorrow. Couple questions what size pipe, pot size and what are you doing to change water and making it easy on you. Thats ones thing I hated was changing water and nutes on my last setup it was a pain. Really like the clone and veg setup how are you running the water to the veg sites? Sorry for all the questions but want to do things right this time and not waste tons of money and labor like I did last time lol


Hey thanks hydrolife. I'm using 4" triple wall sewage pipe. It's really similar to schedule 35 PVC except it has a black rubber liner on the inside which conveniently blocks out light. PVC will work too, you just need to cover it. I would use reflective material from your hydro shop or if that's not available, use reflective tape. I'm using 3" net cups for each site filled with hydroton. To make the nutrient changing process easier, I lifted my reservoir a few inches off the ground and put a drain at the bottom of the front of the reservoir with a valve attached. Then I just drain the nutrients out through a hose about once a week. If you can put the drain on the very bottom of the reservoir, it would drain even better.

For the veg table, you can see in first pic a smaller tube coming up out of the nutrients. This is attached to an 800gph pump which goes to the other side, through a manifold which distributes it to all four tubes, and then it floods back to the reservoir. You can see the black, flexible 1/2" tubing that goes into the closest tube in the second picture. It works the same way the flowering structure does, by recirculating oxygenated nutrient solution constantly over the roots. Hope that helps!


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey Snowgrow, I hope you don't mind me hanging around. Love the setup!


----------



## snowgrow19 (Dec 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Hey Snowgrow, I hope you don't mind me hanging around. Love the setup!


Not a problem! I like the company, haha. How's the snow out there? It's shit here at the moment... park is good though


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2011)

No snow where I'm at.  I guess big bear got some, but I'm not actually in big bear... shh don't tell anyone. I was expecting it though so everything's all cleaned up and ready for the winter outside.


----------



## hydrolife (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks snow I appreciate it a lot. Got my room all cleaned out today and ready to build. Just trying to figure out what size i should make this thing. Thought about doing just 2 levels but not sure if that will give me enough sites. Have a nice little corner picked out in my room for it then the other side will be sectioned off for clones and veg


----------



## snowgrow19 (Dec 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> No snow where I'm at.  I guess big bear got some, but I'm not actually in big bear... shh don't tell anyone. I was expecting it though so everything's all cleaned up and ready for the winter outside.


I'd like to check out big bear this year maybe, what's it like? Good park? Good freeriding? Im near summit county, so keystone, breckenridge, vail area. We had a record season last year, but nothing so far this year. 



hydrolife said:


> thanks snow I appreciate it a lot. Got my room all cleaned out today and ready to build. Just trying to figure out what size i should make this thing. Thought about doing just 2 levels but not sure if that will give me enough sites. Have a nice little corner picked out in my room for it then the other side will be sectioned off for clones and veg


No worries. I've read that 600's are the most efficient to use in a vert setup. For max efficiency, plan your canopy out so that you'll be getting around 20-25w per square foot, from my experience anyway. So 1 600w bulb, think maybe 25-30 square feet and try and space the plants about 2-3 max from the bulb. You could do this with 1, 2, 3, or even 4 levels depending on the size of your plants. Also remember that the bigger the plant, the larger the rootmass. You won't want to veg a plant for more than 3-4 weeks and put it into 4" tubes. Hope that helps.


----------



## hydrolife (Dec 25, 2011)

Snow have another question for you. I have the flooded tube all done. I put some clones in it last night but was finding it hard to get the roots threw the net pot to hang low enough to get the water flowing over them. Anyways what is the trick here my ladies are not looking happy needless to say this morning. Hope you can give me some quick advice


----------



## Clown Baby (Dec 25, 2011)

snowgrow19 said:


> No worries. I've read that 600's are the most efficient to use in a vert setup. For max efficiency, plan your canopy out so that you'll be getting around 20-25w per square foot, from my experience anyway. So 1 600w bulb, think maybe 25-30 square feet and try and space the plants about 2-3 max from the bulb. .


Room looks good. Pure power plants a great strain, I used to have a indica dom phenotype that was super frosty and a good yielder. Did you get seeds from nirvana?
As for the lights, 600's are great, but I def wouldnt keep my tubes 3' from the light. 2 would be a lot better.

Great room, keep it up.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 30, 2011)

lookin' good.....real good.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Dec 30, 2011)

snowgrow19 said:


> I'd like to check out big bear this year maybe, what's it like? Good park? Good freeriding? Im near summit county, so keystone, breckenridge, vail area. We had a record season last year, but nothing so far this year.


Dont come to cali for bear. save up some cash and hit mammoth and june. you just have to give up your first born for a ticket to mammoth. the road to bear is enough to ruin your trip. a whole bunch of socal flatlanders(the worst kind) and a road with bends and turns is a bad equation, throw ice/snow into the mix and your safer smoking crack. IMO.


----------



## username474 (Jan 12, 2012)

I love your veg area! Mine is closer to Heaths veg setup, but I think I lose a few days when they are adjusting to the flooded tubes. I very may well build something like yours (thanks for sharing). I have hit 2.5 gpw with 600's so far, rest assured you will get there.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 13, 2012)

username474 said:


> I love your veg area! Mine is closer to Heaths veg setup, but I think I lose a few days when they are adjusting to the flooded tubes. I very may well build something like yours (thanks for sharing). I have hit 2.5 gpw with 600's so far, rest assured you will get there.


what strain did you pull weight like that off of?


----------



## Frawsti (Jan 13, 2012)

snowgrow19 said:


> Hey thanks hydrolife. I'm using 4" triple wall sewage pipe. It's really similar to schedule 35 PVC except it has a black rubber liner on the inside which conveniently blocks out light. PVC will work too, you just need to cover it. I would use reflective material from your hydro shop or if that's not available, use reflective tape. I'm using 3" net cups for each site filled with hydroton. To make the nutrient changing process easier, I lifted my reservoir a few inches off the ground and put a drain at the bottom of the front of the reservoir with a valve attached. Then I just drain the nutrients out through a hose about once a week. If you can put the drain on the very bottom of the reservoir, it would drain even better.
> 
> For the veg table, you can see in first pic a smaller tube coming up out of the nutrients. This is attached to an 800gph pump which goes to the other side, through a manifold which distributes it to all four tubes, and then it floods back to the reservoir. You can see the black, flexible 1/2" tubing that goes into the closest tube in the second picture. It works the same way the flowering structure does, by recirculating oxygenated nutrient solution constantly over the roots. Hope that helps!
> View attachment 1917166View attachment 1917167


Really neat setup, whats the total amount spent?


----------



## username474 (Jan 14, 2012)

Critical + , with brand new bulb. I have been averaging 2.2.


----------



## username474 (Jan 14, 2012)

Do you run your clone area as a flooded tube, ebb and flow or some other variation? Also, do you lose or shock your clones when you transplant right in to the vert? TY


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 16, 2012)

So here's my take on GPW. If you are growing a heavy yielding strain, then it sounds good. If you are growing a low yielding strain then it never sounds as good as the other guy. I have grown mostly OG strains in my setups, and never got above .5 grams per watt. But the quality of the buds is top top top shelf, and I've never had anything but great comments from true conisuers(sp?). I've seen guys pulling 1+ gpw, and smoked their stuff...hasn't been anything to write home about. Its not to say that all good yielding strains are lesser quality, but I have yet to see one that I would grow. DOG might be that winner but I'm still in flower with that strain. Then you have to take into consideration the water in the cured buds. I dry my buds OUT, some people like their stuff a little moist. That makes a big difference in the end weight. So take your gpw and improve on it, but don't look at other guys gpw values, cuz there are way too many things that affect it to say "I'm not happy until I hit X gpw"


----------



## username474 (Jan 16, 2012)

With a vertical set up it is not about having a heavy yielding strain vs. connoisseur strain. It is more about the structure of the plant. Any plant that produces heavy colas with smaller fan leaves and minimal side branching is going to do well in a vertical set up and capable of hitting 2gpw in my opinion. It's all about getting 80+ plants close to a 600 watt light.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 16, 2012)

Ive been around the vertical block a few times, and I disagree with the 2 GPW, and agree with the structure.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry its been forever since I updated. I got real pissed with my harvest, didn't turn out near where I thought, but I believe it was mainly because I had so many strains. Some of them (purple kush, g13 haze, and blue dream) performed very well, while the others sucked. Got about 2.25 lbs dry weight. Lame. However, mine current grow which I will post in a week or so is almost all purple kush and a few golden goats, both of which I know do very well and they are both great to smoke. Based upon veg time of last grow vs this grow, I pulled over 1.75 oz on several purple kush so now I know that if I veg for 3 weeks I can get about that per plant. My veg time this round was about 2.5 weeks so I'm hoping for close to 1.3-1.5 oz per plant this run at 46 plants 



Frawsti said:


> Really neat setup, whats the total amount spent?


If I were to rebuild it knowing what I know now (without the screw ups and such) I could build this system with all equipment for probably 1500-2000.



username474 said:


> I love your veg area! Mine is closer to Heaths veg setup, but I think I lose a few days when they are adjusting to the flooded tubes. I very may well build something like yours (thanks for sharing). I have hit 2.5 gpw with 600's so far, rest assured you will get there.


I would love to hit 2.5... one day.



strictly seedleSs said:


> Dont come to cali for bear. save up some cash and hit mammoth and june. you just have to give up your first born for a ticket to mammoth. the road to bear is enough to ruin your trip. a whole bunch of socal flatlanders(the worst kind) and a road with bends and turns is a bad equation, throw ice/snow into the mix and your safer smoking crack. IMO.





strictly seedleSs said:


> lookin' good.....real good.


Yeah, I was in mammoth with my girlfriend last year for the Roxy chicken jam in march and that week, the week they broke the season snowfall record, there was 15 feet. Fucking epic. And yeah, I-70 from denver up to summit county is pretty bad, too. Fucking gapers man. 

And thanks, I've been putting the effort in so soon I expect to see some results.




username474 said:


> Do you run your clone area as a flooded tube, ebb and flow or some other variation? Also, do you lose or shock your clones when you transplant right in to the vert? TY


Yeah, flooded tube. Same as the vert setup just not vert. Although, I have thought about vegging vert, except the moms. I need them to branch up normally for a good clone selection. My tubes in the veg come apart real easily so I was thinking about figuring a way to convert it based upon the stage of growth, from horizontal to vert and back. I would veg the plants that are flowering vertically if I could.



strictly seedleSs said:


> So here's my take on GPW. If you are growing a heavy yielding strain, then it sounds good. If you are growing a low yielding strain then it never sounds as good as the other guy. I have grown mostly OG strains in my setups, and never got above .5 grams per watt. But the quality of the buds is top top top shelf, and I've never had anything but great comments from true conisuers(sp?). I've seen guys pulling 1+ gpw, and smoked their stuff...hasn't been anything to write home about. Its not to say that all good yielding strains are lesser quality, but I have yet to see one that I would grow. DOG might be that winner but I'm still in flower with that strain. Then you have to take into consideration the water in the cured buds. I dry my buds OUT, some people like their stuff a little moist. That makes a big difference in the end weight. So take your gpw and improve on it, but don't look at other guys gpw values, cuz there are way too many things that affect it to say "I'm not happy until I hit X gpw"





username474 said:


> With a vertical set up it is not about having a heavy yielding strain vs. connoisseur strain. It is more about the structure of the plant. Any plant that produces heavy colas with smaller fan leaves and minimal side branching is going to do well in a vertical set up and capable of hitting 2gpw in my opinion. It's all about getting 80+ plants close to a 600 watt light.


Spot on, both of you. The strain is so important in this system. Like I said, the reason I believe my harvest was less than stellar was because of the variety. Going by the numbers, I could easily hit 1.5gpw growing the purple kush alone. Also the golden goat, which I grew 3 grows ago, does very well in this system. 




strictly seedleSs said:


> Ive been around the vertical block a few times, and I disagree with the 2 GPW, and agree with the structure.


I will see if I can prove you wrong in the near future. If heath robinsons grow was fully dried out then he would have hit 2.18 (46 oz @ 28.5g under a 600w). I believe it can be done, but it ain't gonna be easy. 

Stay tuned everyone, I will have my next journal up soon, I just decided I want to let it go into flower a few weeks so I can have a more complete update to start. Here is that last update from this past grow, day before harvest. 
[video=youtube;2emHGg9zl6g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2emHGg9zl6g&amp;feature=g-all-u&amp;context=G260a5f6FAAAAAAAAAAA[/video]


----------



## snowgrow19 (Jan 25, 2012)

hydrolife said:


> Snow have another question for you. I have the flooded tube all done. I put some clones in it last night but was finding it hard to get the roots threw the net pot to hang low enough to get the water flowing over them. Anyways what is the trick here my ladies are not looking happy needless to say this morning. Hope you can give me some quick advice


Hey sorry I didnt answer earlier, I have an especially awesome tip for you. Cut an 'x' all the way across the bottom of the net cup, but don't remove any of the plastic. You just want the slits so you can pull it open, hang the roots through the hole and then close the slits back to normal. They will hold the hydroton, don't worry about it falling through. Then what I do is dunk the plant to the top of the net cup in my nutrient reservoir and slowly add hydroton so it floats into place. This prevents the roots from getting all banged up if you just pour in the hydroton. Low stress transplanting,


----------



## snowgrow19 (Jan 25, 2012)

Clown Baby said:


> Room looks good. Pure power plants a great strain, I used to have a indica dom phenotype that was super frosty and a good yielder. Did you get seeds from nirvana?
> As for the lights, 600's are great, but I def wouldnt keep my tubes 3' from the light. 2 would be a lot better.
> 
> Great room, keep it up.


Mine sucked, but I got it as a clone from a friend. Very crystally and wonderful to smoke, but also extremely leafy. Don't know what happened or why it did so poorly, but won't grow it again unless I had gotten it from seed and could pick the right phenotype.

And I agree, I think 2-2.5 is optimal depending on your strain, I shouldn't have said 2-3. Remember indicas can thrive in less intense light while sativas will only produce well under more intense light so the optimal distance can vary between strains.


----------



## username474 (Jan 25, 2012)

Thanks for the update and reply. The plant in your video at the 2:00 min. mark is off the charts.


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 26, 2012)

looking good snowgrow. I dont disagree about being able to pull 2 gpw, I just dont think it can be done with "any" strain. If you could get that off Larry OG then you would be a master in my book.


----------



## rzza (Jan 26, 2012)

Is larry a weak yielder? I plan on picking up 24 clones today lol


----------



## strictly seedleSs (Jan 26, 2012)

yeah, its not a heavy yielder, but the smoke is top notch. id say its a medium to light yielder.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Jan 26, 2012)

username474 said:


> Thanks for the update and reply. The plant in your video at the 2:00 min. mark is off the charts.


Yeha no worries, and thanks. That's the purple kush I was talking about. Not many leaves and nice fatty nugs 



strictly seedleSs said:


> looking good snowgrow. I dont disagree about being able to pull 2 gpw, I just dont think it can be done with "any" strain. If you could get that off Larry OG then you would be a master in my book.


Yeah I agree with that. It's like the pre 98 bubba kush I was running a few times... great weed, terrible yield.


----------



## hydrolife (Jan 29, 2012)

thanks snow that X trick is gonna help I was just picking my brain as to how to make this next batch work switching it over lol. I just hope this first crop makes it I vegged too long I think and first time doing the screen didnt work out too well, put branches through the screen too early well guess thats why you live and learn lol


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Jan 30, 2012)

rzza said:


> Is larry a weak yielder? I plan on picking up 24 clones today lol


Yea larry og is def not known for its yeild, but the larry og is a connesiourer dream. I personally love larry og because of flavor and aroma, but the potency shouldnt be looked over its some strong smoke. I dont know if I had the same genetics exactly that you are getting but what I have was very nice. The strain I smoked was called lemon larry og, so it might be a lemon cross or something but damn it was good.


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 2, 2012)

Shit is looking amazing in the current grow. Time to start a new thread... check it out!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

Am I missing something??? Where's the new thread?


----------



## snowgrow19 (Feb 2, 2012)

jigfresh said:


> Am I missing something??? Where's the new thread?


Hehe sorry...  Vertical Flooded Tube Dual 600w - Purple Kush and Golden Goat


----------

